# Couplers Loco to Tender



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

I recently purchased on E-Bay a powered tended for my early Stainz 0-4-0 DRG LGB loco. Of course I don't have the proper coupler on the back of the loco to work with the powered tender. Does anyone know the part number of or have the coupler for connecting the powered tender to the Stainz? Also I am looking for the part number for wheels for the tender as the chrome is flaking off two. Last but not least I was wondering about a good source for lettering for the tender? Any info would be a help.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Do not have one, but if it is LGB hook and loop and I can send you a set. For lettering, Stan Cedarleaf on this site... 

Nick


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know the part number, but the coupler does show up on E-bay now and then. 

Is this the part you are looking to acquire? 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/LGBpoweredtenderhook.JPG 

The regular hook and loop work on the engine, but you can not use double hooks as the tender loop has no provision for a hook on the front. 

Powered tenders came with a kit containing the engine to tender wiring, tender handrails, special right angle hook with screw, washer, mounting bracket plus a plate (not needed for Stainz) for the fireman to stand on between the engine and tender. 
Sound versions had 2 track magnets.


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Gentlemen,

Dan has posted a picture of the item I am asking about and looking for. Does anyone have a part number for the item? Are there any other sets of couplers that would work? I don't think the standard hook and loop deal will work. I have a few odds and ends of hook and loop couplers but none will work on the back of the loco without modification. What I think is odd is my original Stainz has no standard hook or power provisions on the back of the loco. It was purchased about 1991 and only used be me twice before and never altered. Is this the normal way they were delivered in the starter sets? I recently purchased another Stainz with powered tender and it has both a electrical provisions to link the two and the inverted "L" style loco coupler. 


Ed


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you tried Watts train shop http://store.wattstrainshop.com/ 


or 
*
Silvergate Manufacturing* http://www.silvergatemanufacturing.com/


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By tatios on 06/21/2009 8:33 AM
Gentlemen,

Dan has posted a picture of the item I am asking about and looking for. Does anyone have a part number for the item? Are there any other sets of couplers that would work? I don't think the standard hook and loop deal will work. I have a few odds and ends of hook and loop couplers but none will work on the back of the loco without modification. What I think is odd is my original Stainz has no standard hook or power provisions on the back of the loco. It was purchased about 1991 and only used be me twice before and never altered. Is this the normal way they were delivered in the starter sets? I recently purchased another Stainz with powered tender and it has both a electrical provisions to link the two and the inverted "L" style loco coupler. 


Ed 











Ed,

I may have what you're looking for. I can't figure out how to look up the link Dan posted. Can Dan post a pic on this thread?

What do I want for it? Cost of postage.

Les


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds as if you have a really early Stainz, is the rear coupler a small radius arch with a metal spring on the hook? Also, you will need to butcher the rear of the Stainz for the "L" coupler (the one I assume you need). I am looking at a Stainz chassis i converted for the tender. The O&K type loco could have the L added easier, hence why it was included with the tender kits. 

The problem I have is the loop for the tender itself was mysteriously missing from my new tender I bought from a vendor, who never replied to my questions about its absence.


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Les,

I tried to post the picture but I haven't been able to figure out how to do it. Copying the link doesn't work right either. If it doesn't highlight blue it isn't going to work properly. To view it you must copy it and the paste it into your browser window at the top of the page. If you can view please let me know if you have it. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/LGBpoweredtenderhook.JPG

Thanks,

Ed

P. S. I figured out a way to make the link work. I see Dave already did it for me. Thanks, Dave


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Picture posted: 

Opps, it's huge










Link posted:


 [url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/LGBpoweredtenderhook.JPG [/url] 

Dave


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Ed,

I'll look in my stuff tonight. Be patient, I'm old.









Les


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Les, 

Thanks for looking. 

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I take high res pictures and only post a link as there are still dial up users and some slow 128k DSL users and they do not need this picture downloaded 3 times especially if they are not really interested in seeing the pictures, and once is enough!!


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Dan,

Please don't take the other posts as criticism and certainly I want to thank you for taking the picture and providing the link. The only problem was that the link was not active so I was trying to make the link work so someone could click on it and go right to your picture. Not everyone knows how to cut and paste to make an inactive link work. This will not slow anyone's down load speed. I still don't know how to paste a link straight into a post and make it active. The only way it worked for me was to write my post on Microsoft Word then paste the whole thing into a post. Anyone have a better way to do it??? Thanks again for your help. 

Ed


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Les,

I know this thread has gotten cold but I was wondering if you had a chance to look through your stuff and see if you have the "L" shaped coupler? 



Ed


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By tatios on 03 Aug 2009 09:43 AM 
Les,

I know this thread has gotten cold but I was wondering if you had a chance to look through your stuff and see if you have the "L" shaped coupler? 



Ed 








I'm sorry, I can't find that box! I know I put it away.... I'm really sorry.

Les


----------

